# Turbo control?



## biglee (Sep 30, 2009)

hi guys

hope you can help

just purchased a 2001 TT.. i was wondering if its possible to control the turbo in the car?

i.e have a button on the dash that you press that can turn it on or off.. is there companies that do that?

any help will be much appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Why would you want to turn the turbo off :?:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Never come across anything that switches a turbo off, unless you have a fault :?

You can get remaps that are controlled via cruise control ie flick between standard and map settings


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope

Just drive it and keep it off boost?

Why do you want it not to cut it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

